# Heavy Lifter



## Holic46 (Dec 2, 2009)

New release in limited edition series.
John Labaj is proud to announce the release of limited edition series of the model of "Heavy Lifter" Construction Crane.
There are six production items in the series, individually numbered with unique Serial Number. Each collector’s item comes with Certificate of Authenticity.
The model crane is constructed predominantly from wood, with some metal parts required by the method of construction.
Approximate physical size of the model is:
300 mm wide x 400 mm long x 300 mm high.
The boom is 960 mm long and elevates from 0 to 80 degrees (effective elevation). The "Heavy Lifter" have two hooks and the maximum reach of each hook is 900 mm at full elevation.
Crane rotates on the turntable to full 360 degrees.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Truly a work of art ................. and it only won 3rd place?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

absolutely awesome..


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Man that is super


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Terrific construction. Congratulations on the prize.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Incredible craftsmanship , should have gotten first prize . How the heck do you out do your build ?


----------



## vzbingo (Mar 1, 2012)

Very impressive! Between the treads, access steps and the lifting arm, I think I would have lost 2 fingers and gone blind!! How long did it take you to build it?


----------



## Holic46 (Dec 2, 2009)

vzbingo said:


> Very impressive! Between the treads, access steps and the lifting arm, I think I would have lost 2 fingers and gone blind!! How long did it take you to build it?


All my models are produced in limited edition series of 6 items in series. If I was to make only one, it would take about two months, 6 items takes me about 3 months because preparation of templates and tooling is most time-consuming phase in the process.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Very slick. How much does one of those go for?


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

John that is beautiful. Wow!!!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

tomp913 said:


> Truly a work of art ................. and it only won 3rd place?


Makes one wonder what first and second place winners did? Create life or something?


----------



## Holic46 (Dec 2, 2009)

JOAT said:


> Very slick. How much does one of those go for?


You can have it for $650.00 and I will throw in the ribbon.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Looking at the beauty and the workmanship of this entre, I wonder what the number 1 and 2 looked like?


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

excellent detail...nice...


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Very impressive does not even come close. Any chance to see what took 1st and 2nd?

Keep up the posts.


----------



## Holic46 (Dec 2, 2009)

JFPNCM said:


> Very impressive does not even come close. Any chance to see what took 1st and 2nd?
> 
> Keep up the posts.


I do not have photos of first or second. Both first and second were models of sailing ship. First was large (about 2 foot long) model of 42 gun frigate. It was of solid hull construction. Hull was scratch built, mast and rigging were from a kit. Scratch built part was of poor quality and very poor finish. There was a considerable difference in the quality of finish between scratch built and kit components.
Overall it was a quite spectacular exhibit.
The second price was a smaller (about 16") sailing ship, built from a kit.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@Holic46

Appreciate the update. Sad to hear that a kit built won 1st and 2nd . It does take talent to build up a complex kit but in my mind it's just not the same as building from scratch. 

Looking forward to future posts.


----------



## Holic46 (Dec 2, 2009)

JFPNCM said:


> Very impressive does not even come close. Any chance to see what took 1st and 2nd?
> 
> Keep up the posts.


I managed to find photos of the winning entry.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

A nice piece of work as well but not the same a a scratch build. Appreciate the follow up.


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

I like your heavy lifter much better. I think competitions should not be between kit built and scratch built because with a kit, while care and skill are required to build it, it isn't the same level of skill at all.


----------



## Holic46 (Dec 2, 2009)

kklowell said:


> I like your heavy lifter much better. I think competitions should not be between kit built and scratch built because with a kit, while care and skill are required to build it, it isn't the same level of skill at all.


God's and judge's decisions are final!


----------

